# صور تراثية للزمن الجميل - جمال مصر قديماً لمن لم يشاهده من قبل



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

أنا عايز اسافر معاكم في تاريخ مصر العريق
ولكن تاريخ مش بعيد خالص هو قريب يجي اكتر من 100 سنة
ومش هاقول قارنوا زمان بالآن لأن المفروض يكون الآن أفضل من زمان وليس العكس

[ هذه صور العباسية ومصر الجديدة ]

العباسية 1901






قصر البارون بمصر الجديدة بعد بناءه 




*قصر البارون إمبان*، قصر أثري يقع في قلب منطقة مصر الجديدة بالقاهرة بجمهورية مصر العربية وفي شارع العروبة تحديداً على الطريق الرئيسي المؤدي إلى مطار القاهرة الدولي ويشرف القصر على شارع العروبة وابن بطوطة وابن جبير وحسن صادق· صممه المعماري الفرنسي Alexandre Marcel ألكساندر مارسيل (1860 - 1928) وزخرفه Georges-Louis Claude جورج لويس كلود (1879 - 1963) واكتمل البناء عام 1911
شيده المليونير البلجيكي البارون ادوارد إمبان (20 سبتمبر 1852 - 22 يوليو 1929)، والذي جاء إلى مصر من الهند في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر بعد قليل من افتتاح قناة السويس، حيث بقى في مصر واختار مكاناً صحراوياً (في ذلك الوقت) لبناء قصره في وسط ضاحية مصر الجديدة التي أنشأنها بالقرب من القاهرة العاصمة والسويس كذلك، فوقع اختياره على تصميم مهندس فرنسي يدعى ألكسندر مارسيل الذي كان يعرض تصميم لقصر يتبنى الطرازين الأوروبي والهندي في معرض هندسي في باريس عام 1905 حيث أعجب به البارون واشتراه ليكون من أولى البنايات التي زينت لصحراء مصر الجديدة في عام 1911 حيث جمع في تصميمه بين أسلوبين معماريين أحدهما ينتمي إلى قصر عصر النهضة خاصة بالنسبة للتماثيل الخارجية وسور القصر، أما القصر نفسه فينتمي إلى الطراز الكمبودي بقبته الطويل المحلاة بتماثيل بوذا، وقد جلب رخام القصر من إيطاليا والكريستال من تشيكوسلوفاكيا ويشغل القصر وحديقته الواسعة مساحة 12,500 ألف متر وانتهى بناء القصر للعالم عام 1911.​ 
مصر الجديدة 1930 - قصر البارون





مصر الجديدة عند سينما الحرية حالياً





هليوبوليس 1912





وفي نهاية الموضوع أضع هذه الدعوة بالملابس الرسمية
دعوة من وزير الدفاع محمد حيدر في فبراير عام 1948 م





زيارة الملك فاروق لمدرسة ابتدائي سنة 1948






_______________________________
فهرس الموضوع بالترتيب
 *الجزء الأول*
*في حد فاكر التراث الحلو ده يا ترى !!! وفاكر أحدث الإعلانات وعربيات الإسعاف*
*الجزء الثاني*
* صور تراثية للزمن الجميل - جمال مصر قديماً لمن لم يشاهده من قبل*
*الجزء الثالث*
* روعة مصر وجمالها القديم - الجزء الثالث*​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*دية صور التحرير مع اختلاف السنين
*























​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*المتاحف المصري والجامعة الأمريكية 

















*​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*ميدان رمسيس ومحطة مصـــــــــــر















*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*الساحة الأمامية لقصر عابدين





دار الاوبرا المصرية عام 1869





شارع شبرا زمان





شارع عدلي عام 1870





عمر أفندى يشارع عبد العزيز 1907





ميدان الأوبرا





ميدان العتبة الخضرا





ميدان الموسكي





ميدان سليمان باشا





ميدان مصطفى كامل سنة 1940 و أقصى اليمين يظهر مبني بنك سوارس




*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*حد ملاحظ الأتوبيس الأحمراني الكبير اللي في الصورة دية
كأنهم اتوبيسين لاصقين في بعضيهم وفي وسطيهم كاوتش !!!*






الأتوبيس ده ركبته زماااان خالص مالص
وهو اتوبيس من جزئين وفي وسطيهم اسطوانة ماسكه فيهم وحواليهم كاوتش ضخم ماسك الجزئين في بعضيهم
الجزء الأول منه كان درجة أولى والجزء التاني درجة تانية بس مش فاكر اسعار التذاكر كانت كام لأن كان فيه بقرش وبقرشين
وبعين بقى ب 5 قروش موحد ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*الصراحة مش مصدقة ان دى مصر *​*دى احلى من باريس 
وكل الصور دى حاسة انها مش مصر هههههههه 
ميرسى استاذنا على الصور ومصر الجميلة دى 
اللى مكنتش هشوفها لولا الصور دى 
*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الصراحة مش مصدقة ان دى مصر *​*دى احلى من باريس
> وكل الصور دى حاسة انها مش مصر هههههههه
> ميرسى استاذنا على الصور ومصر الجميلة دى
> اللى مكنتش هشوفها لولا الصور دى
> *​




بصراحة انا اللي مش مصدق أن مصر وصلت لكده أصلاً
يمكن ابتديت اوعى كويس لما كان عندي 7 سنين في سنة 1972
وكانت هدوء شديد وجميلة ومش كان فيه ورقة في الأرض أصلاً
وميدان التحرير من أجمل الميادين بل كل ميدان كان له سحره الخاص
بس فين مصر زمااان ودلوقتي هناك فرق عظيم وكبير
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> بصراحة انا اللي مش مصدق أن مصر وصلت لكده أصلاً
> يمكن ابتديت اوعى كويس لما كان عندي 7 سنين في سنة 1972
> وكانت هدوء شديد وجميلة ومش كان فيه ورقة في الأرض أصلاً
> وميدان التحرير من أجمل الميادين بل كل ميدان كان له سحره الخاص
> ...


*الواحد كان نفسه يعيش فى مصر بتاعت زمان 
بس احنا عشنا فيها بعد عجزت وجعدت هههههه 
*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الواحد كان نفسه يعيش فى مصر بتاعت زمان
> بس احنا عشنا فيها بعد عجزت وجعدت هههههه
> *​



نسيت اوريكي صور المناضلات 
الوفد المصري المشارك بالمؤتمر النسائي بجينيف بسويسرا 
هدى شعراوي؛ سيزا نبراوي؛ نبوية موسى





صورة لصفية هانم زغلول في مقدمة إحدى المظاهرات





ودية صورة المعلمة فتكاااات 
من المناضلات برضو هههههههههههههه




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> نسيت اوريكي صور المناضلات
> الوفد المصري المشارك بالمؤتمر النسائي بجينيف بسويسرا
> هدى شعراوي؛ سيزا نبراوي؛ نبوية موسى
> 
> ...



*اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ههههههه 
الا هو اللبس كان موحد وقتها كله بيلبس نفس ذات اللبس 
ويعرفوهم ازاى من بعض هههههه 
احلى واحدة المعلمة فتكات :ura1:
*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ههههههه
> الا هو اللبس كان موحد وقتها كله بيلبس نفس ذات اللبس
> ويعرفوهم ازاى من بعض هههههه
> احلى واحدة المعلمة فتكات :ura1:
> *​




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عجبك لبسهم اللي كان على الموضة والا ايه 
مش كان احسن من ده*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عجبك لبسهم اللي كان على الموضة والا ايه
> مش كان احسن من ده*
> ​


*لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 
وده من ايه ده 
والبيضة دى بفته ولا فوطة سفرة 

يعنى الوقت ده كانوا بيلبسوا كدا 
وفى وقت كان اللبس مينى جيب وميكروجيب 
ودلوقتى اللبس بقى من غير هدووووووم 
لا فعلا الدنيا بتتقدم هههههههه 
*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
> وده من ايه ده
> والبيضة دى بفته ولا فوطة سفرة
> 
> ...




لأ برضو فيه تطور حتى في الأغاني
يعني دية كانت الموضة وتطورها
















ودية المواصلات المشهورة





وده كان أصالة الغناء المصري القديم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*ودية العيلة كلها وهي خارجة رايحة مشوار زيارة يعني*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ برضو فيه تطور حتى في الأغاني
> يعني دية كانت الموضة وتطورها
> 
> 
> ...


*ايون بسمع الاسم ده انا 
وكانت بتغنى لبلح زغلول 
وياترى مغنتش للعنب هههههه 
انا سمعت عن واحدة  مش عارفه اسمها حاجة بلبع ولا دى فى الافلام باين ههههه *​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون بسمع الاسم ده انا
> وكانت بتغنى لبلح زغلول
> وياترى مغنتش للعنب هههههه
> انا سمعت عن واحدة  مش عارفه اسمها حاجة بلبع ولا دى فى الافلام باين ههههه *​



لأ عزة بلبع في الأفلام، هو فيه جملات شيحة ورتيبة أحمد
ومش فاكر باقي الاسماء بس الأغاني زمان كانت عجيبة على غريبة
_________________

الست منيرة المهدية ههههههههه





يعني فيه أغنية لمنيرة المهدية بتقول
ما تخافش عليا أنا وحده سيجوريا في الحب يا انت خدت بكلوريا
ارخ الستاره اللي في ريحنا لحسن جيرانا تجرحنا
يا فرحانين يا مبسوطين يا مزقططين والنبي يا احنا
دلوقت بس اللي ارتحت ولا حد فوق ولا حد تحت
يعرفني جيت ولا روحت ولا حدش يقدر يلمحنا

الست رتيبة أحمد ههههههههههههه





وللست رتيبة أغنية بتقول
بعد العشا يحلى الهزار والفرفشة

الست بديعة مصابني هههههههههههه




وبيدعة مصبني ليها أغنيه بتقول
بس بس نو يا بس بس نو  
​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني من الآخر كده الحمد لله اننا خلصنا من الأغاني والأشكال 
اللي تسد النفس على الصبح بدري متأخر في الفجر دية
ولو ان أغاني اليومين دول أفظع
من اللي جبنا في سيرتهم
ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*ينهــــــــــــــــــــار انا نسيت اقدم فخر الجيش المصري
أول دفعة مظلات من السيدات في الوطن العربي عام 1959 م




* ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*انا خلاص غيرت رأيى مش عاوز اعيش فى العصر ده 
لا اوكا واورتيجا ارحم هههههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)

معلومات جميلة وصور اجمل بس للاسف مصر اتغيرت 
انا روحت باب زويلة 
وكمان ما يسمي بمر القديمة وانا رايح لوزارة القوى العاملة 
لقيت المباني القديمة المبنية بالحجر  تحفة فنية 
لا تقدر بمال 
وكمان يا استاذنا الفجالة فيها بيوت اثرية بالحجر كمان نمظهرها جميل جدا وكمان روحت العتبة والمحكمة اللي قريبة منها مفيش احلي ولا اجمل من كدة مناظر 
الله يرحمك يا مصر
بجد الواحد بيحزن عليها النهاردة  
​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا خلاص غيرت رأيى مش عاوز اعيش فى العصر ده
> لا اوكا واورتيجا ارحم هههههههه *​



ههههههههههههههههههه يهون عليكي الست رتيبة وفتكات 
وجملات شيحة ونعيمة المصرية والست عديلة
ومكوجي الطرابيش هههههههههههههه





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *ينهــــــــــــــــــــار انا نسيت اقدم فخر الجيش المصري
> أول دفعة مظلات من السيدات في الوطن العربي عام 1959 م
> 
> 
> ...



*نهاااااااااار فحلقى الا هى الستات كمان كانت بتدخل الجيش زمان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> معلومات جميلة وصور اجمل بس للاسف مصر اتغيرت
> انا روحت باب زويلة
> وكمان ما يسمي بمر القديمة وانا رايح لوزارة القوى العاملة
> لقيت المباني القديمة المبنية بالحجر  تحفة فنية
> ...



المشكلة يا جميل الإهمال ثم الإهمال ثم الإهمال
لأن كل ده يعتبر آثار مصر ووجها الجميل
بس للأسف بسبب التشوية النفسي والفكري
اصبح اللي عنده جمال لا بيقدره ولا بيحس بيه
ربنا يعين بقى ويرحم مصر بكل من فيها يا رب آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نهاااااااااار فحلقى الا هى الستات كمان كانت بتدخل الجيش زمان
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه اينعم والبوليس كمان




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه يهون عليكي الست رتيبة وفتكات
> وجملات شيحة ونعيمة المصرية والست عديلة
> ومكوجي الطرابيش هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ايون تهون عليا الست رتيبات وفتيكة 
وشملات جيحة ومصيرة النعمية والعت سديلة 
*



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)

فعلا كلام حضرتك مظبوط 
اللة يرحم مصر وشعبها 

​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون تهون عليا الست رتيبات وفتيكة
> وشملات جيحة ومصيرة النعمية والعت سديلة
> *
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه كل ده شد شعر
امال لو سمعتي أغنية الست رتيبة أحمد وهي بتقول
خمسة يلبسوني و 4 يقلعوني
اصلها لما غنت الأغنية دية كان وزنها يجي 140 كيلو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> فعلا كلام حضرتك مظبوط
> اللة يرحم مصر وشعبها
> 
> ​



ربنا يرحمنا من الأيام الصعبة اللي احنا فيها يا جميل
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههه كل ده شد شعر
> امال لو سمعتي أغنية الست رتيبة أحمد وهي بتقول
> خمسة يلبسوني و 4 يقلعوني
> اصلها لما غنت الأغنية دية كان وزنها يجي 140 كيلو
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



الست جملات شيحة سيدة العصر الحديث




شكلك نفسك تسمعي جملات شيحة في أغنيتها الشهيرة
يا ما دجت على الراس طبول
[YOUTUBE]dEpRHVIHJpE[/YOUTUBE]
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> الست جملات شيحة سيدة العصر الحديث
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ان شاء الله ما عنى سمعتها اسمعها واخلص الفلاشة 
امال لو كانت تستاهل ههههههههههههه 
قال جملات شيحه 
دى حلو عليها جملات كفته *​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ان شاء الله ما عنى سمعتها اسمعها واخلص الفلاشة
> امال لو كانت تستاهل ههههههههههههه
> قال جملات شيحه
> دى حلو عليها جملات كفته *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أمال لو كانت خضره محمد خضر فخر الصناعة المصرية
في أغنيتها الشوعبية [ لا والنبي يا عبده ]
كنت اشتريتي فلاشة مخصوص هههههههههههههههههههه
[YOUTUBE]dubungZtitw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أمال لو كانت خضره محمد خضر فخر الصناعة المصرية
> في أغنيتها الشوعبية [ لا والنبي يا عبده ]
> ...





​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/CENTER]



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش احسن من طقطوقة تعالى يا شاطر نروح القناطر للست نعيمة المصرية
*
[YOUTUBE]j3oyEiC5xgE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش احسن من طقطوقة تعالى يا شاطر نروح القناطر للست نعيمة المصرية
> *
> [YOUTUBE]j3oyEiC5xgE[/YOUTUBE]​


*اموت واعرف بتجيب الحاجات الغريبة دى منين 
*



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اموت واعرف بتجيب الحاجات الغريبة دى منين
> *
> 
> 
> ...


اوووووووووبا 
تهديد علنيء فضائي 
ابلغ الاول ولا اجري احسن ويا روح ما بعدك روح 
اية يا خالتي ريا 
دا احنا غلابة


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اوووووووووبا
> تهديد علنيء فضائي
> ابلغ الاول ولا اجري احسن ويا روح ما بعدك روح
> اية يا خالتي ريا
> دا احنا غلابة


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا اوعى تفهمنى صح يا رمسيس انا على الاشكال الغريبة دى مش عليكم 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني مش علي الاستاذ ايمن تحديدا 
اعترفي 
ها
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يعني مش علي الاستاذ ايمن تحديدا
> اعترفي
> ها
> ​


*انت جاى تهدى النفوس يا رمسيس 
لا مش على حد زى ما قولتلك 
اقولك على مين على جملات كفتة دى ههههههههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ما انتي عارفة 
لازم نحزر الراجل برضة 
علشان يعمل حسابة 
وكمان اهم ىحاجة نهدي النفوس برضة 
​


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ياريت النظافه بتاعه البلد كانت دامت 
اما الاشكال الغريبه والخيم بتاعه الاخوان دى مرفوضه 
بجد شكرا يا ايمن خلتنا نشوف مصر زمان 
ومصر الحضاره بدون الاخوان 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*مش باقولكم ... كنا شعب عياره فالت !!!
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:






*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*العربية دى 12 سلندر .... لسة موجود منها 
برونقها ونفس اللون ( البينك ) ...صاحبها أتعرض عليه 250 ألف عشان يبيع 
ورفض .. ولايزال يحتفظ بيها 





*​


----------



## mary naeem (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك اعمال ايديك


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اموت واعرف بتجيب الحاجات الغريبة دى منين
> *
> 
> 
> ...





ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اوووووووووبا
> تهديد علنيء فضائي
> ابلغ الاول ولا اجري احسن ويا روح ما بعدك روح
> اية يا خالتي ريا
> دا احنا غلابة





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا اوعى تفهمنى صح يا رمسيس انا على الاشكال الغريبة دى مش عليكم
> *​



ههههههههههههههههه شفتوا بقى الزمن الجميل
ويا أخت رورو انا مش بخاف من السكاكين احذري انت من طنط 





وده كان زمن جميل برضو هههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ياريت النظافه بتاعه البلد كانت دامت
> اما الاشكال الغريبه والخيم بتاعه الاخوان دى مرفوضه
> بجد شكرا يا ايمن خلتنا نشوف مصر زمان
> ومصر الحضاره بدون الاخوان
> ​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش باقولكم ... كنا شعب عياره فالت !!!
> :t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
> 
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *العربية دى 12 سلندر .... لسة موجود منها
> برونقها ونفس اللون ( البينك ) ...صاحبها أتعرض عليه 250 ألف عشان يبيع
> ورفض .. ولايزال يحتفظ بيها
> 
> ...





mary naeem قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> ربنا يبارك اعمال ايديك



ربنا يخليكيم ويا ريت الزمان ده يعود بهدوءه وجماله
مع أن كل وقت وله مميزاته وعيوبه، بس احنا الآن في العيوب وبس
ما علينا، ربنا يفرح قلوبكم ويعطينا زمان أجمل وأفضل يا رب آمين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه شفتوا بقى الزمن الجميل
> ويا أخت رورو انا مش بخاف من السكاكين احذري انت من طنط
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بزمتك ده زمن جميل 
قول زمن مهبب زمن مقندل زمن يسد النفس 
قال جميل قال *​


----------



## aymonded (27 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بزمتك ده زمن جميل
> قول زمن مهبب زمن مقندل زمن يسد النفس
> قال جميل قال *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه هانزمم بعض يعني
طب شوفتي جمال اكتر من كده طيب





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بالزمة دا شكل واحد سفاح
دا السفاحين زمان كانوا حلوين اوي بقا


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه هانزمم بعض يعني
> طب شوفتي جمال اكتر من كده طيب
> 
> 
> ...


*هما السفاحين كانوا كدا النبى شكله ما سفاح 
هو يدى على 
معتوه كدا شويتين هههههههههه 
*​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بالزمة دا شكل واحد سفاح
> دا السفاحين زمان كانوا حلوين اوي بقا



*حلوووووووووووين :dntknw:
ولا على رايك ماهو دلوقتى مفيش حلوين هههههههههه*

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هما السفاحين كانوا كدا النبى شكله ما سفاح
> هو يدى على
> معتوه كدا شويتين هههههههههه
> *​
> ...


اه بأماره خالتي
شكلك فاهم يانصه:w00t:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه بأماره خالتي
> شكلك فاهم يانصه:w00t:​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بلاش انتى دلوقتى علشان انا مش بقدر اسكت 
ماضمنش لسانى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بلاش انتى دلوقتى علشان انا مش بقدر اسكت
> ماضمنش لسانى
> *​


لا يخربيتشك متودنيش في داهيه
خليني ماشية جنب الحيط:t33:


قوليلي يارورو
هي مش دي هياتشم اللي في الصورة:love34:





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا يخربيتشك متودنيش في داهيه
> خليني ماشية جنب الحيط:t33:
> 
> *هههههههههههه طب خلاص خلاص سكت اهو *
> ...



*لا يابت دى واحدة تانى اللى عاملة فى فيلم طاقيه الاخفا 
اللى كانت رقاصه وبترقص اى والنعمة ههههههه 
بس مش عارفه اسمها ايه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يابت دى واحدة تانى اللى عاملة فى فيلم طاقيه الاخفا
> اللى كانت رقاصه وبترقص اى والنعمة ههههههه
> بس مش عارفه اسمها ايه
> *​


تصدقي فيها بلابح من هياتشم:t33:

ااااه تقصدي دي





اسمها برلنتي عبد الحميد اه والنبي:love34:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تصدقي فيها بلابح من هياتشم:t33:
> 
> ااااه تقصدي دي
> 
> ...


*بلابح 
انتى عندك بند ولا ايه 
تخدى بنديل 
ايون هى دى الله ينور عليكى 
*​


----------

